# Burning Oil ... Again



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi,

So I bought a 2020 Tiguan in Novemeber 2020. By July (after just 6000 miles) the check oil light came on and sure enough the oil was very low (at the bottom of the dip stick!) Had it serviced in July and I did verify engine oil level was correct. Now just 4 months later at 11000 miles the check oil light came on again!


a) This time the oil is just below the expected level as marked on the dip stick. Adding in a quart of oil got it back to the top of the expected level. Is this normal? 1 quart of oil burnt/lost in 5000 miles?
b) Is it expected that this engine burn so much oil? Should I take it to a dealer? I thought the 2018 and earlier platforms had issues with oil burning not this version.

Thanks.


----------



## kiriyaaoi (Sep 15, 2018)

Take it to the dealer and see what they say, but generally manufacturers have a warranty clause that only covers it if its burning more than say 1qt/1k miles.


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

kiriyaaoi said:


> Take it to the dealer and see what they say, but generally manufacturers have a warranty clause that only covers it if its burning more than say 1qt/1k miles.


Thanks. But are others having the same issue. I drive it very easy no burn outs 😃


----------



## johnknee78 (Sep 1, 2009)

Same thing here except add coolant loss as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

No issues on my 2019. Turbos do add a bit of oil consumption. Not that much. The dealership will assist you and if always serviced at the dealership one would think they can resolve it. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## gphin305 (Jul 13, 2007)

Remzac said:


> No issues on my 2019. Turbos do add a bit of oil consumption. Not that much. The dealership will assist you and if always serviced at the dealership* one would think they can resolve it.*
> 
> 2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


Nope, they won't resolve it at all. VWs official position is that burning a quart of oil every 1000 miles is perfectly normal. I had two six year old VWs bought new and serviced by VW, both with the 1.8T, that we had to recently sell because the oil usage was getting so bad and VW refused to do anything. My advise to OP is to sell asap while values are up and look at another brand. It's just going to get worse. I'm a long time VW customer but no more. See my recent post below.









Search results for query: sorry no more vws for me







www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Subaru is exactly the same. I bet they all are. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## 17_AllTrack (Dec 22, 2020)

First off, that much oil consumption is not "normal" but may fall into tolerances that the manufacture feels is acceptable. The only thing you can do is bring it in and see if the dealership will look into it for you. If they will not do anything about it, you can then contact VOA (VW of America) and see if they give you a better answer.

If not, you can either monitor it until you are reaching the end of your warranty, and decide to either again see if the dealership will do anything about it at that time, or sell / trade in. Alternatively you can trade it in now and look for something else.

I would not be happy with burning (or leaking?) that much oil. My Alltrack has either no or an unnoticeable amount of oil loss between service intervals (10K miles). If it were me I would push the dealership to diagnose the issue for you and repair / replace under warranty.

I would not, like some, say sell your VW and never get another one. Every manufacturer has issues and I rather have a known issue and try to remedy it vs. the time and effort involved in selling / trading in and buying a new car and perhaps having just as many, or more, issues. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

I must say I tried different oils that met the Subaru specs until I found in that case liqumolly worked best for my previous Subaru Legacy 2.5 Sometimes I find another brand can make a difference. 
Yeah weird. 
Just make sure it meets the current spec for Volkswagen so the dye is in the oil for warranty if you try that.

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## vdubchicago (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey mate, just posted about this as well! VW Turbos burn oil, its a known engine fault that they've never corrected. You'll just need to set a reminder every 1,500 miles or so and top it off. I use to ignore it on my VW GTi, but then was really careful about it after 70k miles, and she drove great all the way to 120k before I sold her. So you can slack on it for a while...but if you're trying to drive the distance, check often!


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

gphin305 said:


> Nope, they won't resolve it at all. VWs official position is that burning a quart of oil every 1000 miles is perfectly normal. I had two six year old VWs bought new and serviced by VW, both with the 1.8T, that we had to recently sell because the oil usage was getting so bad and VW refused to do anything. My advise to OP is to sell asap while values are up and look at another brand. It's just going to get worse. I'm a long time VW customer but no more. See my recent post below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. I knew this was an issue for older MQB platforms but not the current?


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

To be clear I have a Tiguan 20 so it's the EA888 Gen 3 engine as I understand it.

Also, it looks like it burn just under a quart of oil in about 5000 miles.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

My 2019 uses around 2 ounces over 10K kilometers. I don't drive hard. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

Remzac said:


> My 2019 uses around 2 ounces over 10K kilometers. I don't drive hard.
> 
> 2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


Did you mean ounces or quarts?

What engine?


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Ounces. EA888 v3

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm coming up on the 1 year mark with my 2021. 3500 miles and the oil is right on the mark. There was a piston issue with the early EA888 engines, but that was fixed a long time ago. I would guess the turbo would be the culprit in this case.a bad turbo seal will push oil directly into the exhaust or the intake. You could always pull the inlet hose to the intercooler and see if it's oily.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

GregRob said:


> I'm coming up on the 1 year mark with my 2021. 3500 miles and the oil is right on the mark. There was a piston issue with the early EA888 engines, but that was fixed a long time ago. I would guess the turbo would be the culprit in this case.a bad turbo seal will push oil directly into the exhaust or the intake. You could always pull the inlet hose to the intercooler and see if it's oily.


I just crossed 3,000 miles on my 22 that I got at the end of September 😬 I keep finding excuses to drive it.


----------



## 1980pu-red (Aug 6, 2021)

Use better oil and change every 5k My Audi S6 would go through a quart every 5k
That's when I change the oil -- Mobile 1 --extended 15k oil - Ive put 90k miles on it 
in the past 10 years it still runs strong!


----------



## Itsjanet99 (Mar 19, 2021)

Inpd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I bought a 2020 Tiguan in Novemeber 2020. By July (after just 6000 miles) the check oil light came on and sure enough the oil was very low (at the bottom of the dip stick!) Had it serviced in July and I did verify engine oil level was correct. Now just 4 months later at 11000 miles the check oil light came on again!
> 
> ...


Hey!! I have a 2020 tiguan and I am having the same issue. The oil light comes on way before the time. I just made an appointment with dealer to see what's up🙄🙄


----------



## Bert1962 (Dec 3, 2021)

Inpd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I bought a 2020 Tiguan in Novemeber 2020. By July (after just 6000 miles) the check oil light came on and sure enough the oil was very low (at the bottom of the dip stick!) Had it serviced in July and I did verify engine oil level was correct. Now just 4 months later at 11000 miles the check oil light came on again!
> 
> ...


That’s quite unusual, although VW engines burn a little bit of oil, more than other brands, a quart looks like too much, it shouldn’t be more than +/-1/8 and that, depending on use, hot climates it could be more; what could happen is, the engine wasn’t at level at purchase and, then they didn’t use the right amount at service, which is 6qt, with 5qt the light doesn’t go off, always check the oil after oil change, and periodically to check if there’s too much consuming, I owned a 1989 Jetta, a 2016 & 2018passat and now a 2019 Tiguan depending on use and climate they’re gonna consume oil, besides is always good habit to check fluid levels between services to avoid surprises.


----------



## Itsjanet99 (Mar 19, 2021)

Inpd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I bought a 2020 Tiguan in Novemeber 2020. By July (after just 6000 miles) the check oil light came on and sure enough the oil was very low (at the bottom of the dip stick!) Had it serviced in July and I did verify engine oil level was correct. Now just 4 months later at 11000 miles the check oil light came on again!
> 
> ...


I should add, my 2018 tigusn did not have burning oil issue. I'm an uber driver so I add lots of miles. Topping off everywhere is a pain and expensive 😫


----------



## Bert1962 (Dec 3, 2021)

vdubchicago said:


> Hey mate, just posted about this as well! VW Turbos burn oil, its a known engine fault that they've never corrected. You'll just need to set a reminder every 1,500 miles or so and top it off. I use to ignore it on my VW GTi, but then was really careful about it after 70k miles, and she drove great all the way to 120k before I sold her. So you can slack on it for a while...but if you're trying to drive the distance, check often!


It’s not a fault, it’s a default, that is to keep the engine lubricated. I’ve drove more than 250mi in different vw never had an engine issue.


----------



## Acepom (Dec 4, 2011)

Something to consider. Before adding more oil check the current level when the car is cold or has sat overnight. If you check the oil right after a drive it takes a significant amount of time for the oil to reach the oil pan to give a correct reading.

I have found this to be the case with my AllTrack. The dip stick shows low on a hot engine but right on the mark the next morning. If you had oil to an engine that does not need it you will create a situation of oil leaking and burning.


----------



## ten50boy (Aug 7, 2021)

My 19 Jetta R Line 1.4 burns a quart every 5500-7500 religiously. The dealer has checked everything and allegedly found no faults/leaks. Compression is supposedly perfect, no smoking noted, no oil seen anywhere. They keep telling me it’s normal due to the engines “tolerances” and that VW recommends topping off as needed. 🤔 none of my other VW’s from VR6’s to 1.8t’s did it……heck my brothers highly modified and hard driven Fiesta ST never burns oil….nor did my ttopped 86 Daytona CS 5spd with crazy mods……. or any of my z31’s with turbos….. I’m a loyal VW repeat owner…. It’s just weird. It’s documented. If it breaks, they’ll have to eat the cost.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

You're supposed to check the oil 5 3 minutes after shutdown when the engine has reached operating temperature. Anything else and you risk overfilling.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Excerpt from the owners manual:











ALSO

Excerpt from Maintenance Document (erWin).











For coolant level checking, yes, you do that one when the engine is COLD.


----------



## meleileen (Jul 10, 2011)

Inpd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I bought a 2020 Tiguan in Novemeber 2020. By July (after just 6000 miles) the check oil light came on and sure enough the oil was very low (at the bottom of the dip stick!) Had it serviced in July and I did verify engine oil level was correct. Now just 4 months later at 11000 miles the check oil light came on again!
> 
> ...


I have a 2020 Tiguan 2.0T 4Motion, purchased April 2020. Currently have 15k miles. My oil cap says Castrol only, which is what my husband uses. We change the oil every 5000 miles using Castrol full synthetic. I don’t wait for the oil change due countdown, when the change oil light does come on then I’m ready for another oil change. I’m not comfortable exceeding 5k miles between oil changes. Plus, I beat up my vw a bit and had excessive oil loss in my Eos (also 2.0t). Ok I’m rambling, sorry.

I worked as a service advisor for GM and their acceptance oil loss was 1 quart every 2000 miles. There is an oil consumption test you can do. You get a consumption sheet from your VW dealer and every set amount of miles you visit the dealer and they check your oil, note it on the sheet. You must stick with the same dealer. After a certain amount of time, the dealer can determine if the oil consumption is a concern. We did this at the GM dealer I worked for. In the meantime, I guess I’m old school, I’d have your oil changed every 5k miles. So, 1 quart per 5k miles is acceptable. Weird because I never received a check oil level light the one time my oil was slightly low.Good luck!


----------



## meleileen (Jul 10, 2011)

I should also add, oil consumption will vary from driver to driver. The higher the RPMs (like in Sport mode) will cause an increase in oil consumption. I’ve owned 4 VWs and an Audi….all except one with the 2.0 engine.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

If you were burning that much oil, you would have emissions problems.
Leaking is much more likely.
Turbos are oil cooled, so a turbo seal leak can cause a large oil loss that is invisible.

But if you are using the dealer recommended oil, don't.
I would never use 0W20.
The thinnest oil I would ever use is 10w40.
When an engine gets over 150k miles, then I switch to 20w50.
Heavier oil never hurts, except mileage very slightly.
Valve train especially does not last with only 0w20.
That is way too thin.

Put newspaper down under the car to notice any oil leaks.


----------



## kiriyaaoi (Sep 15, 2018)

kirk_augustin said:


> If you were burning that much oil, you would have emissions problems.
> Leaking is much more likely.
> Turbos are oil cooled, so a turbo seal leak can cause a large oil loss that is invisible.
> 
> ...


This isn't 1975 anymore, there are hundreds of millions of engines out there running 5W-20 and 0W-20 and they aren't grenading their valvetrains all over the place. OP, don't listen to this guy. Use the VW recommended 508 and never worry about it again. Changing to a thicker oil would only be a band-aid on the issue and probably wouldn't affect anything.

Edit: ESPECIALLY if you live anywhere its cold in the winter, 10W-40 would be extremely un-ideal in sub freezing temperatures. 20W-50 would probably actually damage your engine on a really cold start.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

johnknee78 said:


> Same thing here except add coolant loss as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


coolant loss is probably thermostat cover, PLASTIC ...warranty? My golf R 2019 doesn't use a drop of oil between 10K changes, all highway driving, 70-80mph...oil today specs are for much thinner stuff, that 0-20 is thin, maybe try 5-30 as long as it has VW spec 505,507,508 or whichever version is in the book


----------



## BoltNut (May 24, 2021)

Inpd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I bought a 2020 Tiguan in Novemeber 2020. By July (after just 6000 miles) the check oil light came on and sure enough the oil was very low (at the bottom of the dip stick!) Had it serviced in July and I did verify engine oil level was correct. Now just 4 months later at 11000 miles the check oil light came on again!
> 
> ...


I'm on my second Tiguan. Neither of them have burned oil although it too soon to tell on the 21. The 18 I purchased had an abnormally low price by several thousands of dollars. It had a broken hold down screw for the spare tire which was worn down to the cords. It also had a brand new set of tires. All of which is suspicious. It had two issues that were repaired under warranty, one of which was serious. That's why I believe it was lower priced than normal. One issue was a bad shifter, the other a defective ignition wiring harness. They thought it was a cam shaft position sensor which is apparently a common fault. 

During the time it was in the shop which was an extended period due to Covid and there being only the master mechanic at the dealer, they gave me a new Subaru Sporster (fully equipped) to drive and it was miserable, Then they gave new 2020 Tiguan SE to drive, which was delightful. So earlier this year, taking advantage of the severe shortage of used cars I purchased a new 21 SE. I got almost as much for the 2018 as I had paid for it.

I've NEVER had a VW that burned oil. That could be due to my driving style. I start and drive immediately, which is what the new engines are designed for. I drive as gently as I can to maximum fuel consumption. I've found my VWs don't get their best mileage until they reach about 15,000 miles. If you drive the same way and are burning oil definitely contact your dealer. I achieved up to 38 mpg on the 18 and 35 on the 21 which is 4motion. I expect it to get better with age. Average is about 29. Using the least amount of fuel is my game. I find Adaptive Cruise control to waste fuel where I am, but it's great on highways.

Now, if you are an aggression driver and always rev as far as you can and brake hard at stops, oil usage can be expected. You'll get the cylinders hot and then back off resulting in oil being drawn up to lubricate the piston. Some oil usage is expected, but it shouldn't be enough to see the low oil light come on. Check your oil every time you drive. There may be something wrong. If you've driven aggressively from when the car was new, it's going to burn oil for quite a while. If you changed your oil early, that tends to prolong the "break in period" and it may take longer than usual for the oil consumption to reach it's normal level.


----------



## BoltNut (May 24, 2021)

kiriyaaoi said:


> This isn't 1975 anymore, there are hundreds of millions of engines out there running 5W-20 and 0W-20 and they aren't grenading their valvetrains all over the place. OP, don't listen to this guy. Use the VW recommended 508 and never worry about it again. Changing to a thicker oil would only be a band-aid on the issue and probably wouldn't affect anything.
> 
> Edit: ESPECIALLY if you live anywhere its cold in the winter, 10W-40 would be extremely un-ideal in sub freezing temperatures. 20W-50 would probably actually damage your engine on a really cold start.


The way engines are designed now there are almost special oil types for every individual engine type. You should realize that 10w/40 is a lower quality oil than a 5w/20. And 0w/20 is higher yet. VW provides an oil that has titanium in it. My dealer offers both conventional and synthetic. I always use synthetic oil. So far on 7 VWs I've never had to add oil and I've never seen a low oil light. 4 of those had turbo chargers.

Modern engines are optimized to meet CAFE standards. That may result in reduced life span. Time will tell us.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

Inpd said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I bought a 2020 Tiguan in Novemeber 2020. By July (after just 6000 miles) the check oil light came on and sure enough the oil was very low (at the bottom of the dip stick!) Had it serviced in July and I did verify engine oil level was correct. Now just 4 months later at 11000 miles the check oil light came on again!
> 
> ...


I have a 2019, bought new now with 70,000 miles and have never had to add oil between oil changes. And I'm sure I'm going to hear about it, but I have the car serviced every 10,000 miles. I would say that 1 quart every 5000 miles is not normal, but VW will not do anything about it.


----------



## vdubchicago (Oct 31, 2018)

kirk_augustin said:


> If you were burning that much oil, you would have emissions problems.
> Leaking is much more likely.
> Turbos are oil cooled, so a turbo seal leak can cause a large oil loss that is invisible.
> 
> ...


I burned a quart ever 1k miles on my Mk5 GTI, and it always passed emissions 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Smokebomb1! (Mar 12, 2019)

Everyone's driving style is different ,the length of commute all contribute to oil consumption. Keep a paper trail and check often,on a pre start.The lighter grades will use a little.Your job is keep it on the stick.


----------

